# سعر مادة(LAB( Linear Alkyl Benzene



## بلدي (12 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم أخواني الأعضاء 
لدي سؤال عن سعر مادة Linear Alkyl Benzene )LAB) في مصر وفي باقي الدول العربية ، فأرجوا ممن لديه معلومة أن يفيدني بذلك، ولكم جزيل الشكر والإحترام 

م. وسام


----------



## بلدي (13 مايو 2007)

أرجوكم ردو على سؤالي ، وشكراً جزيلاً
م. وسام


----------



## حسين كامل (13 مايو 2007)

ما هى أنواع المفاعلات الكميائية و على أى أساس يتم اختيار العوامل المساعدة فى التفاعلات


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (13 مايو 2007)

المهندس وسام 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
سعر مادة Linear Alkyl Benzene )LAB)
سعر الطن حوالي ( 1200 لتر تقريبا ) 6255 جنيه مصري 
أخوك محمد الكيميائي معذرة في تأخير الرد


----------



## بلدي (14 مايو 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي الفاضل المهندس/ محمد الكيميائي
لو تقدر تقولي كم يعادل هذا السعر بالدولار ، وشكراً جزيلاً مرة ثانية.

أخوك/ م. وسام


----------



## muslimonline7 (16 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سعر الlab هو حوالى 844 دولار للطن الواحد


----------



## mkm994 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي الكريم سعر الطن حاليا 
1200 الى 1400 دولار


----------



## محمد رضوان12 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخوة الزملاءالافاضل اود من سيادتكم كيفية تصنيع alkyle benzen sulphonic acid 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## thaer jbr (3 يونيو 2011)

الكيل بنزين هي بنزين مع كيروسين او زيت معدني بتحفيز من كلوريد الالمنيوم


----------



## باسم الفيومي (27 يونيو 2013)

حوالي الفين وخمسمائه دولار في 2013


----------

